# Keo vs. Keo 2 Max Cleats



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Does anyone know if these two pedals use the same cleats. I have the Keo but am looking at the keo 2 max and wondered if my current cleats would work or if I'd have to buy new cleats?

Thanks


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

As long as they are Keo cleats they will work.


----------



## scuollo (Aug 2, 2010)

*keo versus older delta*

any difference in performance between Keo and older delta cleats?


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

scuollo said:


> any difference in performance between Keo and older delta cleats?


I'm guessing the main difference is the weight savings on the keo's compared to the older Delta style pedals. I know my old Look delta style pedals are made of metal. Whereas my keo's are made of composite materials.


----------

